# has this ever happened to you? (tire separation)



## 01vdubin (Nov 21, 2004)

*sooo... has this ever happened to you?*


















discuss....


----------



## .:Mark:. (Sep 18, 2008)

WTF? lmao
no comment


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: sooo... has this ever happened to you? (01vdubin)*

nooo, but i sure as hell hope it doesn't..


----------



## lwr 805 dbr (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: sooo... has this ever happened to you? (foundubbedriver)*








That sucks!!!!!!!!! Hasen't happened to me but I've heard of it happening to semi trucks.


----------



## bptblaze (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: sooo... has this ever happened to you? (01vdubin)*

Holy sh







t, how'd you do that


----------



## SmokeHaus (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: sooo... has this ever happened to you? (lwr 805 dbr)*

Wow dude that sucks. Looks like the tire had dry rotted to split like and for the bead to remained seated.


----------



## red96jeep (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: sooo... has this ever happened to you? (lwr 805 dbr)*

fail for either having **** tires or not having enough air in them.


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: sooo... has this ever happened to you? (01vdubin)*

ohhhh snap! now that is definitely uncalled for http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 01vdubin (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: sooo... has this ever happened to you? (red96jeep)*

Tires are a year old and are khumo MXs.. they had proper inflation and were in good shape... the other side still intact and still looks good. 

_Quote, originally posted by *red96jeep* »_fail for either having **** tires or not having enough air in them.


----------



## pene (Feb 17, 2009)

you was rolling on nappy rubber


----------



## ECR32 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: sooo... has this ever happened to you? (01vdubin)*








WTF!!


----------



## anothermk4 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: sooo... has this ever happened to you? (ECR32)*


----------



## dief (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: sooo... has this ever happened to you? (anothermk4)*

eeesh!!


----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: sooo... has this ever happened to you? (dief)*


----------



## zachgti03 (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: sooo... has this ever happened to you? (.:3513)*

Not with my gti. Had a cherokee and pulled over after hearing a unpleasant noise on the interstate. Looked at my rear driver side tire to see that only the sidewalls were left but no tread whatsoever. Guess the interstate kept it. But it drove fine on the sidewalls!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapitalDan (May 19, 2008)

*Re: sooo... has this ever happened to you? (01vdubin)*

please tell me those are warrior brand tires.....please


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: sooo... has this ever happened to you? (CapitalDan)*

i always knew stretched tires werent safe.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: sooo... has this ever happened to you? (red96jeep)*

if the tire is more than 4 years old, it starts to dry and will cause this at high speed. Make sure to check the year the tire was made before buying. Do not buy brand new tire older than 6 month


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *yostuhfoo* »_i always knew stretched tires werent safe.


those sure as hell don't look like stretched tires to me








gtfo


----------



## Shake_00 (Jan 16, 2009)

how much tire shine do you use?


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: sooo... has this ever happened to you? (kilimats)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilimats* »_if the tire is more than 4 years old, it starts to dry and will cause this at high speed. Make sure to check the year the tire was made before buying. Do not buy brand new tire older than 6 month

i watched something on tv about that. some guy sent his kids off on a trip, he put what he thought were new tires on the van but they turned out to be years old before he bought them


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: sooo... has this ever happened to you? (awd805)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awd805* »_
i watched something on tv about that. some guy sent his kids off on a trip, he put what he thought were new tires on the van but they turned out to be years old before he bought them

forgot to add: he died because of that


----------



## SmokeHaus (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: sooo... has this ever happened to you? (christanand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *red96jeep* »_fail for either having **** tires or not having enough air in them. 


_Quote, originally posted by *christanand* »_ohhhh snap! now that is definitely uncalled for http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I totally agree, what a douchebag move. The OP had proper tire pressure and year old tires of a reputable brand. I am glad this guy (red96jeep) is a certified tire specialist... and felt like his skills were needed so he would chime in. 
Since he knows what he is talking about I wonder why he had to make multiple posts on how to paint his emblems/stock wheels, and even more posts to figure out how to get his automatic shifter back on in working order.
At this rate he will soon be the next Gold Meister (AKA Porsche Master Tech) at his local dealership. I can't wait to see what kind of magical information his next 25 career posts have for us.
Thanks again buddy... go back to your lifted jeep and keep eating crab cakes in MD.
Pic of our gangster ass thread hero.


----------



## DmanLT (Jan 29, 2009)

No. But damn... Drifting much?


----------



## bluebora20v (Jun 14, 2001)

*FV-QR*

hahaha smokehaus killed it.


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: sooo... has this ever happened to you? (kilimats)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilimats* »_
forgot to add: he died because of that









yea unfortunately.. i think it was him and his friend




_Modified by awd805 at 1:32 AM 2-17-2009_


----------



## Plamen1985 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: sooo... has this ever happened to you? (SmokeHaus)*

LOL...is that Mclovin in the picture next to him?...
What a Dbag
To the OP...I've seen that happen before, but can't help you bro. Glad you're allright thou


----------



## CapitalDan (May 19, 2008)

this happened to me once before. brand new tires that the dealership put on before i bought it.(i checked the dates on the tires). i was just cruising down the highway prolly doing about 75mph and all of a sudden my tire blew the exact same way as the one from the OP


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (CapitalDan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapitalDan* »_this happened to me once before. brand new tires that the dealership put on before i bought it.(i checked the dates on the tires). i was just cruising down the highway prolly doing about 75mph and all of a sudden my tire blew the exact same way as the one from the OP

and? give a clue / a reason why it happened .... (thats the point of this thread)


----------



## SmokeHaus (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bluebora20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluebora20v* »_hahaha smokehaus killed it.

Blue, it had to be done







. I hate fools who act like they know whats up. He just set himself up for it, and he is from MD. Not all, but most kids up there think they know everything and are gangsta fresh. (See cliche white people gang sign picture)



_Modified by SmokeHaus at 1:39 AM 2-17-2009_


----------



## CapitalDan (May 19, 2008)

whoops i didnt even finish my post. well my tires were perfectly fine.(so i thought) had the right tire pressure. They were some off brand tire is what i think and is the only way i can explain the blowout. the tires were about $50 a tire full retail.


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mbg_euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mbg_euros* »_
those sure as hell don't look like stretched tires to me








gtfo

wait, what? they're not stretched? i thought all vw's had stretched tires.


----------



## Tanked8v (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (yostuhfoo)*

wow that sucks. i saw that story on tv too. Places that sell tires have tons sitting around. so if they dont check dates they could sell you "new tires" when there actually over a few years old and already rotted causing them to blow out like that.


----------



## iMAHLON (Feb 14, 2009)

i had this happen to me in my old car, but that's only because it was totally flat and i didn't know... the wheel itself cut the tire.


----------



## S13DRFTR (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (iMAHLON)*

Not to try to act like I know everything like the MD kids, but that previous tire shine comment actually makes sense. It does tend to aid in the drying out of the material in the sidewall. Also, I noticed it was a Kumho brand tire, and I have Kumhos in the front on my car and I have noticed on every tire of that brand, the sidewalls seem a little too thin. I used to have four Kumho tires on my old 240 before I got the dub, and while I'll leave the rear tires out of the discussion (those never lasted long), the fronts I always noticed were a bit soft n the sidewall. They weren't anything special though, just the $110 tires from Discount Tire, not the high-dollar top-of-the-line tires. Never had any of them seperate on me though, thank the lord. Good to hear you're alive and well.


----------



## iMAHLON (Feb 14, 2009)

i really think it just looks like he was low on air, and tried cornering too hard. The sidewall collapsed and bang... wheel into the tires sidewall and then the finished product...


----------



## 2003 golfer (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (iMAHLON)*

I had a tire with a slow leak for a while. Every couple of weeks I'd put another 5 psi back in it, then every week, then it let go on the highway doing 120 km/h (you can convert if you like) in the fast lane. Looked pretty much like that. 
Even though it was the right front, it still only created a lot of noise and a slight constant pull on the wheel, just like most blown tires. As long as you aren't doing something stupid, and don't freak out when the tire goes, you won't have an accident (for the most part). MOST accidents are caused by the reaction to the blow out, no the blow out itself.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (2003 golfer)*

Took a tire off a rim like this yesterday, I work at a tire shop... so here goes... Well... while this is common to happen on older, more dry rotted tires. This does happen on new tires that have been excessively tire shined... the alcohol in it dries the rubber out... it also happens when you drive with low pressure, even for a little white, the rim eats up the side of the sidewall of the tire... but you can't tell from the outside cuz the damage is internal. I get people in all the time asking me to fix their flat tires... if I plug it an pop the tire off the rim an its full of tire dust... the tire is beat an thus can't be fixed... It can also happen if there were slight damage to the sidewall and you didn't know, on either side would cause it to seperate. Kumho tires are known to have poorly constructed sidewalls... I'm not sure what factor caused your tires untimely demise... but... if you look at your dot number on the sidewall we could determine when the tire was made.


----------



## volkedup (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: sooo... has this ever happened to you? (SmokeHaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SmokeHaus* »_









haha that dude has bangs http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
This happened to me once on the freeway in the fast lane. I had a nail and a slow leak. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

It's hard to tell from the pics but it looks to me like the tyre was underinflated and driven on for a while because as far as I can see it looks like wear marks on the sidewall. It may have been a slow puncture.


----------



## infamous20V (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re:*

too many torques


----------



## Nickels (Aug 5, 2008)

same thing happened to my roommates srt after he smacked a pot hole


----------



## .:Rage (Feb 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Sucks....


----------



## bptblaze (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (Nickels)*

Wow this is scaring me, I have some "new" rubber laying around that I was going to use for next year. This thread is making me reconsider, where can I find the date and after how long are unused tires considered to be thrown away?


----------



## 01vdubin (Nov 21, 2004)

there should be a DOT stamping that gives info on manufacturing date.. I did this thread to help others in avoiding such inconvenience.
I did not lose control and could have probably went another mile w/out knowing my tire was missing lol
I pulled over becaues i felt a slight wobble (simillar to a wheel out of balance)
I Never used tireshine on those tires. Just wash and thats it. The sidewalls are also very stiff so I couldnt tell they were low on pressure.
Lesson learned here is ALWAYS do a tire pressure test even if tire looks properly inflated


----------



## van dub (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: sooo... has this ever happened to you? (01vdubin)*

either you must be doing way too many burnouts or parked in the wrong area of town


----------



## scrotumrobot (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: (Brightgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brightgolf* »_Took a tire off a rim like this yesterday, I work at a tire shop... so here goes... Well... while this is common to happen on older, more dry rotted tires. This does happen on new tires that have been excessively tire shined... the alcohol in it dries the rubber out... it also happens when you drive with low pressure, even for a little white, the rim eats up the side of the sidewall of the tire... but you can't tell from the outside cuz the damage is internal. I get people in all the time asking me to fix their flat tires... if I plug it an pop the tire off the rim an its full of tire dust... the tire is beat an thus can't be fixed... It can also happen if there were slight damage to the sidewall and you didn't know, on either side would cause it to seperate. Kumho tires are known to have poorly constructed sidewalls... I'm not sure what factor caused your tires untimely demise... but... if you look at your dot number on the sidewall we could determine when the tire was made. 

Got to it before I could. I was gonna ask if the tire had ever been flat. When you remove a flat tire to repair it you have to check the sidewall. Alot of tire shops over looks this. Its hard to miss though cause the sidewall causes a deris inside the rim. I heard that tire shine thing too.


----------



## spoolin02 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: sooo... has this ever happened to you? (01vdubin)*

sure did happen to me. the factory goodyears on my Jetta fell apart the same way. guy told me it was dry rot


----------

